# Australorp



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Recently acquired some Australorp hens and a rooster. Well I don't know what the rooster is.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tracy, do you have a picture?


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

They are egg laying machines. I had 5 just lost one yesterday:/


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

this is a pic right after I bought them


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The one in the back with the white neck is the rooster.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, I don't know what kind he is.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wyandotte? Barred Rock?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My bad,read the post wrong.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks kind of like a Barred Rock.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Feathers on the feet looks like Cochin


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm going to guess a mixed rooster.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like a silver-laced Wyandotte and if it has leg/foot feathers could be a Cochin mix.I have several EE/Cochin mixes-they have the cheek puffs and beard of the EE and feathered feet/legs of the Cochin.Plus,they lay green or blue eggs.Nothing wrong w/ a mutt of a chicken-sometimes they are the best.My favorite, most spoiled hen is an EE/Cochin mix and the roosters are the biggest babies,real mama's boys.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks. I am just happy to have the rooster and the ladies. Perfectly fine with me either way.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Are they different ages? Because the solid black in the back has a larger comb then the one up front???


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah the one in the front is younger


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Rooster is mixed with Brahma


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I went out and got another rooster my other one was to young to get it going.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

here he is.


----------

